

Apocalypse 2012 T-Shirt - cyrusradfar
http://www.apocalypsetee2012.com

======
Svip
I am confused why there is an Aztec calendar on the t-shirt, though.

~~~
cyrusradfar
Didn't make it, just thought it was interesting. Always enjoy how people
capitalize on every event with a t-shirt.

